# Newbie! 39yo and 4 weeks pregnant. Scared!



## Sweetpea31802

Hello board! this here is my first post. 
I am 39 years old and already have 2 children. A 14yo girl and 9yo boy. DH and I have been trying for this baby and cant believe it happened so fast, we were only trying for 2 months.
Like all newly pregnant woman I am TERRIFIED of a miscarriage!! Who isnt right?? Every little tingle or ache I freak out, lol...I have had a m/c before and I was alot younger so now that I am older it worries me more. And I guess it doesnt help that I research alot online about miscarriage rates with age. Ugh!! I hope some Mommies here can ease my mind and tell me things will be all good. LOL :cry:
I am praying for a sticky baby!!


----------



## Nikko88

It's so hard not to worry. Praying for a sticky baby for you as well. There's so much that is age-related, but just remember that even if the chances increase with age they are still relatively small.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi Sweetpea welcome to BNB! :wave: I know it's hard but try not to worry too much. Stay away from Google. Good luck and have a happy & healthy 9 months! :thumbup::yellow:


----------



## WantaBelly

I am 40 years old and currently pregnant with my 11th child. The youngest does not turn 1 until later this month as you can see from my signature. Yes the risk is there but to be honest if you are healthy I do not see anymore of a risk than there is for someone in their 20's. You overcame the big hurdle which is actually "getting" pregnant as an older woman. Try not to worry (I know easier said than done) and tell yourself, "today I AM pregnant" xoxo


----------



## dan-o

Hi Hun! Welcome aboard! I'm also 39 and just a week behind you! This in #4 for me, I have 3 boys ages 5,3,1 <3


----------



## dillydally

Hi. I'm 41 and 6 weeks pregnant. I am also very anxious and ever twinge worries me. I also suffer from ibs so get lots o pain in my abdomen normally so this is not helping.


----------



## meldmac

Hi I am 41 and 4 weeks today. Teally know how you feel!


----------



## Skye Leigh

dillydally said:


> Hi. I'm 41 and 6 weeks pregnant. I am also very anxious and ever twinge worries me. I also suffer from ibs so get lots o pain in my abdomen normally so this is not helping.




meldmac said:


> Hi I am 41 and 4 weeks today. Teally know how you feel!

Congratulations ladies! :happydance:


----------



## littledreamer

Hang in there ! I had my first baby In August and I was 42. I was in panic mostly until I felt the baby move. We found out before I even missed a period so I felt like the first trimester dragged on. I waited until my 20 week appointment to tell anyone we did the cell free DNA test and no other testing. Stay away from miscarriage sites there are many happy healthy babies born to older women !


----------

